# CONRAD P&H 2800 Electric Mining Shovel 1:87



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $199.95* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Feb-29-2008 21:38:33 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

